# Sign of ewe in distress



## newgirl97 (Apr 13, 2013)

This morning our ewe had twins. We've noticed that her stomach still seems rounded on one side, (could just be fat) and she is breathing heavily. 


She has been up and down, and eating and drinking.


----------



## AgnesGinger (Apr 16, 2013)

My last one acted just like this I was sure she had another in there but nope. A week and a half later she is still a chunky monkey! good luck I hope it is the same with you and she isn't in rough shape


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 16, 2013)

AgnesGinger said:
			
		

> My last one acted just like this I was sure she had another in there but nope. A week and a half later she is still a chunky monkey! good luck I hope it is the same with you and she isn't in rough shape


Thanks! I think that's whats happening here too!


----------

